# Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein



## Phreez (9. September 2008)

hi leute, 
ich würde gerne wissen wer von euch die nachricht:

 Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein.

auch bekommt, nachdem er..
- seinen account erstellt
- und den betakey erfolgreich registriet hat
- und sich einloggen will.

falls wer einen losungansatz hat, bitte posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke


----------



## Phreez (9. September 2008)

so wie es aussieht, muss man einfach nur ein wenig geduld nach der beta key registrierung haben. 

ich habe hin und wieder versucht mich auch ohne beta key registrieung einzuloggn um schonmal den patch zu saugen, dabei kam diese meldung ebenfalls.

also bei mir klappt es jetzt.

ich hoffe dieser thread hilft doch einigen weiter die auch nicht wissen warum es bei ihnen (noch nicht) geht.

einfach ein bisschen geduld haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotik (9. September 2008)

hm ich hab nun das gleiche problem, doch ich konnte gestern den ganzen tag spielen o.O

greets


----------



## D_E_A_C_O_N (9. September 2008)

ich hab 2 accounts, beide sind per Email aktiviert, und den die Beta Key´s auch..... einloggen kann ich mich immer nochnicht....

so langsam stinkts!


----------



## groener (9. September 2008)

ah, ich bin nicht alleine!!!!


ich dachte schon, dass ich mich mit dem PW vertan hab. Man kann es ja nirgens überprüfen.


----------



## Grospolian (9. September 2008)

nene wir zählen zu den elitären leuten, bei denen eigentlich alles richtig lief und die laut gestriger aussage bis gestern abend spielen können sollten :-/

Ich frag mich ob das daran liegt, dass ich Goa auch noch verteidigt habe, dass ich jetzt zur strafe extra lange warten muß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dredwing (9. September 2008)

Hab das gleiche Problem!
Hab seit gestern Abend beide Mails bekommen,alles registriert und kann mich bis jetzt auch nicht einloggen und bekomm auch nur 

Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein.


----------



## Khema (9. September 2008)

also ich hab mal an goa ne mail geschickt bezüglich dieses Problems, malsehen was passiert


----------



## Dredwing (9. September 2008)

Dangööö


----------



## Orixas (9. September 2008)

frage : was muss ich bei loging und was bei passwort auf der key aktivierugnsseite eingeben ???
Hallo, --------!
Diese Mail folgt auf Deine Anmeldung zu Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning.
Dein ausgewähltes Login ist ------- und der Benutzername -----.


Um die Anmeldung zu bestätigen, musst Du folgenden Link anklicken:


Wenn Du nicht ---------- bist oder Dich für unser Spiel nicht anmelden möchtest, ignoriere diese Nachricht bitte.

Um in die Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning-Webseite einzuloggen, musst Du lediglich Dein Login und das Passwort in die entsprechenden Felder eintragen. Bitte merke Dir diese Daten gut und schütze alle persönlichen Informationen, um Datenmissbräuchen vorzubeugen.


----------



## Zerter (9. September 2008)

also ich weiß ja nicht wies euch geht aber ich hab gestern nachmittag um ca 17 uhr meinen key aktiviert und habe bis jetzt keine e-mail bekommen. langsam hab ich echt genug. wartet sonst noch jemand auf die e-mail von der key aktivierung ?


----------



## sh4k3 (9. September 2008)

Zerter schrieb:


> also ich weiß ja nicht wies euch geht aber ich hab gestern nachmittag um ca 17 uhr meinen key aktiviert und habe bis jetzt keine e-mail bekommen. langsam hab ich echt genug. wartet sonst noch jemand auf die e-mail von der key aktivierung ?




Ich warte mit 3 Accounts auf die Email und heute hat ein Acc die Email bekommen


----------



## Zerter (9. September 2008)

kannst du jetzt wenigstens spielen?


----------



## sh4k3 (9. September 2008)

Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



,, Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein"


Glaub mir wenn ich spielen würde, wär ich nicht hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eleandor (9. September 2008)

hab meinen key gestern auch aktiviert so gegen 17:00 uhr aber warte ebenfalls noch auf die mail


----------



## Electricwolf (9. September 2008)

Zerter schrieb:


> also ich weiß ja nicht wies euch geht aber ich hab gestern nachmittag um ca 17 uhr meinen key aktiviert und habe bis jetzt keine e-mail bekommen. langsam hab ich echt genug. wartet sonst noch jemand auf die e-mail von der key aktivierung ?



ich hab das selbe problem auch ca um 17:00 gestern aktiviert ber noch immer keine email.....echt frustrierend...


----------



## Zerter (9. September 2008)

... es ist doch zum heulen das ganze. ich hab auch schon auf die reg e-mail einen tag gewartet und jetzt hilft ein tag nicht mal mehr der key e-mail. hatte gehofft heute spielen zu können aber wies aussieht muss das warten bis release. komisch nur das es "70000" leute geschafft haben


----------



## sh4k3 (9. September 2008)

,,Es kam zuvor zu Verzögerungen zwischen der Bestätigungs-Email und dem tatsächlichen Zugriff auf die Spielserver. Unsere Techniker haben daran gearbeitet und ihr solltet nun ab dem Erhalt der Bestätigungs-Email in der Lage sein, zu spielen. Die letzten 10.000 Spieler, die auf ihren Zugang gewartet haben können sich jetzt ins Getümmel stürzen!"


Witz der Woche!


----------



## StalkerDE89 (9. September 2008)

ich warte auch auf die mail


----------



## MO-Virus (9. September 2008)

StalkerDE89 schrieb:


> ich warte auch auf die mail



ich auch^^ dreh hier bald durch


----------



## StalkerDE89 (9. September 2008)

hey eingetlich ist mir das völlig egal jetzt nach no einer scheiße hat man garkeine lust mehr zu spielen finde ich


----------



## Dredwing (9. September 2008)

bin ja mal echt gespannt wie die Situation zum Release bzw. in der Preorder wird....


----------



## Jenouscha (9. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 yoah hab gestern meine 2 E-Mails erhalten wollte mich dann auch entsprechend patchen ^^ ... war wohl nix ... naja um 22.00 dann die Info das das Problem eingekreist wird und zum Ende des Tages geklärt sein soll ...
tja komm ich von Arbeit heut und logge mich mal ein : Hey die fehlgeschlagene Athentifizierung geht schneller als gestern ! ... also kann ich dann heute mehr loginversuche in der minute starten, um dann frustriert ins Bett zu gehn ?

Könnte mal bitte wer von den Technikern sich melden und erklären WELCHES Problem sie eingekreist haben ? Weil dann kann man nämlich auch mal von unserer Seite aus gucken ob nicht etwas zu ändern ist ... aber nein ... es gibt kein offizielles Forum und das Label von GOA ist auch netterweise nicht hinterlegt ... anders als das Mythic-Label ... will auch ZOCKEN TESTEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"414" oder auch "DU KOMMST HIER NET REIN !"

EDIT: Patcher wird unter Admin ausgeführt auf nem Laptop mit Vista32, hab ne Fritzbox davor und arbeite mit W-Lan ... 

hat denn keiner n Plan was man noch machen kann ausser : versuchs nochmal ?


----------



## Holan (9. September 2008)

Hab das Problem auch so wie ihr und das auch schon seit gestern 17:00 Uhr. Ich finds nur ne Schweinerei zu sagen wir haben es eingekreist und am ende des Tages könnt ihr spielen. Tja kacke ne nix mit spielen, die verarschen hier ein echt nach Strich-und-Faden. Ich finds persönlich inordnung wenn es mal 1-2 Tage nicht funktioniert (Siehe WoW-Release Tag). Aber die sollten das Problem doch schon mal langsam hinbekommen, ich weiss nämlich nicht was die Arbeiter da machen. Man bekommt einfach keine richtigen Informationen was grade bei denen los ist. 

Also es wäre sehr nett wenn einer von euch Usern hier die das Problem mit der Authentifizierung-Einloggen(Fehler Meldung) haben bescheid zu sagen wenn ihr einloggen könnt. Danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wirsching (9. September 2008)

Oh man =(
Ich bin fast an die Decke gegangen vor Freude als ich den buffed beta-key im postfach hatte, da ich schon länger mit dem gedanken spiele WAR anzutesten und zu zocken und nu das -.- >.<
Nya ich hoffe GOA bekommts iwie auf die Reihe.

Meine Laune is aufjedenfall ma in den Keller gefallen un ich hoff ich kann vorm Release überhaupt nochma in die Beta um mich entscheiden zu können.

Und meine f5 taste wird auch im arsch sein nachdem ich 1000000ma geklickt hab..ich hoff ma GOA kommt für den Schaden auf >.<

Nya...evtl sehn wir uns ja noch in der Beta*heul*


----------



## Jenouscha (9. September 2008)

Damit nicht wieder neue Threds eröffnet werden und DEACON auch ne Antwort kriegt halte ich diesen thread ma oben ... sorry an die Admins


----------



## Meriane (9. September 2008)

Kann mir einer helfen?
Habe jetzt 2 mails bekommen, dass mein Key nicht registriert wurde:
"Authentifikation fehlgeschlagen, bitte überprüfe Login und Passwort...war aber beides richtig, da bin ich mir sicher.
Kann es sein, dass mein account noch nicht richtig freigeschaltet wurde?
Hab eine email bekommen, wo ich meinen account durch einen Link bestätigen sollte. Wenn ich auf diesen klicke bekomme ich aber immer den Error 303.
Liegt der Error daran, dass man sich grade keinen neuen Account machen kann?
Finde ich ziemlich bescheuert, hab 24h auf die Bestätigungsmail gewartet und dann machen die die Registrierung weg...


----------



## Jenouscha (9. September 2008)

tja du stellst da gute fragen ... nur das kein Verantwortlicher antwortet ... es kann an deiner Netzwerkeinstellung liegen oder an DEREN Patcherprogrammierung  ... sorry no answers til nowoder es ist einfach nur böswillig um uns zu ärgern (n scherz) ^^


----------



## Fior Doomhammer (9. September 2008)

Immerhin bekommt ihr eine Email... habe mich gestern um ca 17 uhr angemeldet mit dem key und immer noch nix nada.... GARNICHTS!!!
Wird heute wohl oder übel wieder nix mit WAR... 9 Tage noch dann ist release... ob das noch was wird?


----------



## dawii (9. September 2008)

zum glück bin ich seit Montag in der beta wa ja auch in der closed beta  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holan (9. September 2008)

also gestern hab ich mich puh kkp wann das war vormittags oder mittags mein key eingegeben und 17 uhr kam dann die erfolgreiche key zu sage. naja und jetzt häng ich hier schon seit fast 24 stunden und kann net einloggn =(


----------



## Jaimewolf (9. September 2008)

groener schrieb:


> ah, ich bin nicht alleine!!!!
> 
> 
> ich dachte schon, dass ich mich mit dem PW vertan hab. Man kann es ja nirgens überprüfen.




Huhu Mitta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mein Fall:

Noch immer keine Bestätigungsmail. 16 Std. ist es nun her. GOA scheint gewaltige Kompetenz- und Serviceprobleme aufzuweisen. Wie kann man einem Unternehmen einen so großen Auftrag erteilen, dem es anscheinend nicht gewachsen ist? Bis Freitag schaue ich mir das noch mit an, dann sollte die Beta funktionieren. Ansonsten war es das mit der CE-Pre-Order und ich warte 1-2 Wochen den Launch ab, um zu sehen, ob GOA es schafft einen geregelten Betriebsablauf für WAR zu etablieren. Bei Weiteren, in dieser Form ablaufenden Qualitätsdefiziten seitens GOA nach dem Launch, wird WAR wohl leider für mich von der Liste der Must-Have-Games verschwinden.


----------



## Jenouscha (9. September 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Bei Weiteren, in dieser Form ablaufenden Qualitätsdefiziten seitens GOA nach dem Launch, wird WAR wohl leider für mich von der Liste der Must-Have-Games verschwinden.



Naja ich glaub ja das Mythik den GOA-Jungs schon kräftig in den Allerliebsten treten ... hoffe ich ^^ , jetzt mal ehrlich ne Flash-Site programmieren, die nicht mal den üblichen Userbesuch ausgehalten hat (LAAAAAAADEEEEEEEN) ... und dann überrascht tun, wenn ca. 100k Leutz darauf zugreifen wollen ^^ .... IS NISCH


----------



## Opsul (9. September 2008)

gestern 17hundert regestriert, beide mails im postkasten, aber mit patchen.. öhm... NÖ!

k, denk ich mir.. gehst halt frustriert schlafen, ackerst den ganzen tag auf der arbeit und schaust alle parr minuten nervös auf die uhr...

ab nach hause, noch mal blick auf die seite.. ja.. sie sagen sie haben was getan.. zudem sollte ja gestern bis ende des tages alles laufen.. kk..

schmeißen wir mal den patcher an... und was ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


bitte buffed, bitte ..... ihr solltet denen blos ans herz legen das schleunigst in den griff zu bekommen besonders zum 18´ten hin... für mich zwar nicht ganz so schlimm, da ich geduld und mit meiner frau auch so genug tumult habe^^ aber nunja...
wenn man sich da zuweilen die aussagen, tumulte und kraftausdrücke einiger user und allgemein so mancher leute auch auf den anderen seiten liest.. nunja.. würd mich nicht wundern wenn da ein großteil abspringt und selbst die bereits gekaufften ce versionen in die ecke schmeißen...


----------



## Jenouscha (9. September 2008)

Warhammer trifft BUFFED kritisch mit 414 Schaden ! BUFFED stirbt !

Sorry ich konnte nicht anders ... hatte nen DISCo von buffed ...


----------



## Skreelog (9. September 2008)

Langsam reichts mir aber auch. Ich hab mit Problemen gerechnet und hab damit auch kein Problem solange die Leute in ausreichender Form informiert werden, aber so langsam hab ich echt die Schnauze voll.

Wenn ich noch ne Mail bekomme dass meine Daten nicht stimmen können sie sich ihre Beta sonstwo hinstecken. Tut mir leid für die Wortwahl aber mittlerweile find ich das nicht mehr lustig.


----------



## phenomal (9. September 2008)

Zu dem tollen Patcher oder warum man sich dort nich einloggen kann gibst keine neuen infos von goa seiten oder !!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaimewolf (9. September 2008)

Ein guter Beitrag aus dem war-weltenforum, der Vielen aus der Seele sprechen dürfte:


"Die einzige News, die ich noch von GOA lesen möchte is:

"Wir müssen euch leider mitteilen, dass EA/Mythic die Zusammenarbeit mit uns beendet hat."


Das Statement von der Chefin dazu, wird wohl so aussehen:
"Wieso haben die uns gefeuert, das versteh ich nicht."


Und selbst wenn WAR dann bei uns erst im November released, weil Mythic erst alles vorbereiten muss, kann ich damit auch Leben!!! Hauptsache kein GOA mehr!"


----------



## Jenouscha (9. September 2008)

phenomal schrieb:


> Zu dem tollen Patcher oder warum man sich dort nich einloggen kann gibst keine neuen infos von goa seiten oder !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




NÖ !!!! gibt seit gestern 22.00 keine neuen Infos zum patcher


----------



## IDkey (9. September 2008)

Bei mir gleiche Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern stand ja in der News, dass die Techniker das Problem eingekreist haben und es gerade beheben. Mittlerweile fast 24 Stunden später geht es immernoch nich... schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alyah (9. September 2008)

Meriane schrieb:


> Kann mir einer helfen?
> Habe jetzt 2 mails bekommen, dass mein Key nicht registriert wurde:
> "Authentifikation fehlgeschlagen, bitte überprüfe Login und Passwort...war aber beides richtig, da bin ich mir sicher.
> Kann es sein, dass mein account noch nicht richtig freigeschaltet wurde?
> ...




hab das gleiche problem. hat sich was getan bei dir ?


----------



## Jenouscha (9. September 2008)

laut anderen Forum-Usern kann man über den Patcher seinen Acc aktivieren ... naja ansonsten überprüft die Codes ... es gibt auch einige, die nicht funzen ... achso ... die Pre-Order-Keys gehen erst ab 15.09.08 !


----------



## philipp14494 (9. September 2008)

Weiß jetzt nun jemand was das heißt wenn da steht

"Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen! Geben sie ihre Login Daten ein und versuchen sie es erneut!"

Am Anfang seit ihr ja etwas abgeschweift, nur würde ich gerne die Lösung dazu wissen.

Was muss man da tun und was heißt das? Ist das etwa das berümte "In Wellen rein lassen", wenn ja muss man es da immer wieder probiern?
Bitte um eine Antwort! =)

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Sempai02 (9. September 2008)

Man kann dann wohl die Beta endgültig abhaken. Verdammt schade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucinia (9. September 2008)

alle sagen immer nur: ein bisschen geduld haben...so langsam ist bisschen aber ein bisschen zu viel oO


----------



## Dilan (9. September 2008)

Das interessante ist, das ich meine Beiden keys immernoch anmelden kann, mit der Info das die Code Speicherung OK wäre. Hab ich gestern um 4 aber schon gemacht... 

Mail gibts auch nach über 24h nicht. 

*Schulterzuck*

zum glück bin ich mit den ersten Uni Tagen im mom wieder genug gefordert das es nicht so weh tut, da eh net mehr als ne stunde am Tag zeit hast für WAR.

Glücklicherweise hatn bekannter erbarmen gehabt und mich ma 5 lvl auf seinem Acc an Testen lassen.


----------



## Jenouscha (9. September 2008)

philipp14494 schrieb:


> Was muss man da tun und was heißt das? Ist das etwa das berümte "In Wellen rein lassen", wenn ja muss man es da immer wieder probiern?
> Bitte um eine Antwort! =)
> 
> Gruß Philipp



also das mit den Wellen weiss ich nicht aber ich hab es versucht seitdem ich die Bestätigungsmails habe ... auch in Wellen wenn du so willst ... abgesehen von einer schnelleren bestätigung, dass meine Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen ist, kann ich nichts neues berichten ... bin immer noch dabei ... ^^ 


DIE HOFFNUNG STIRBT ZULETZT !

WARHAMMER TRIFFT DIE HOFFNUNG KRITISCH MIT 414. DIE HOFFNUNG STIRBT!


----------



## Toramino (9. September 2008)

mhm ich kann schon patchen, ohne eine e-mail bekommen zu haben. wie kommts bzw. hatte jemand das auch schon ?


----------



## IDkey (9. September 2008)

Mit dem ganz vielen ausprobieren wird wohl auch schwer, da man nach 3 mal falsch eingeben für 5 min gebanned ist


----------



## Tôny (9. September 2008)

IDkey schrieb:


> Mit dem ganz vielen ausprobieren wird wohl auch schwer, da man nach 3 mal falsch eingeben für 5 min gebanned ist


quatsch man startet einfahc den patcher neu und es funzt...naja das neu probieren funzt...net das einloggen ;P


----------



## philipp14494 (9. September 2008)

Vielleicht is der Server down? Und wenn nicht ist das doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will spielen wenn jemand die Antwort dann einfach melden ^^


----------



## Corina (9. September 2008)

also ich konnte mich gerade einloggen in den patcher ohne bestätigungsmail. saug gerade den 196 mb patch vielleicht gehts ja wirklich xD


----------



## Gotama (9. September 2008)

also bei mir hat er zuerst nen patch gesaugt, jetzt will er noch einen aber dafür muss ich mich einloggen und das mag er ned.

Langsam nervts wirklich.


----------



## Koldar0 (9. September 2008)

Gleiches Prob wie der TE


----------



## Jenouscha (9. September 2008)

Gotama schrieb:


> also bei mir hat er zuerst nen patch gesaugt, jetzt will er noch einen aber dafür muss ich mich einloggen und das mag er ned.
> 
> Langsam nervts wirklich.


den hatte ich schon am Sonntag ^^ ... bin immer noch dabei alle paar Minuten den patcher zu starten ... in ALLEN Foren zum Thema Mythic-Patcher steht nur : 

TRY TRY TRY

naja spiele nebenbei Urban Rivals im Netz da geht die Zeit schneller rum ... ausserdem ist mein Rechner endlich mal wieder SAUBER !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## texus19 (9. September 2008)

Zerter schrieb:


> also ich weiß ja nicht wies euch geht aber ich hab gestern nachmittag um ca 17 uhr meinen key aktiviert und habe bis jetzt keine e-mail bekommen. langsam hab ich echt genug. wartet sonst noch jemand auf die e-mail von der key aktivierung ?



Ich auch seit Gestern 17Uhr


----------



## Sempai02 (9. September 2008)

Ich habe es eben nochmal versucht. Bin zwar angemeldet seit gestern und Key wurde auch freigeschaltet, mich ins Spiel einloggen und patchen ist allerdings nicht möglich -irgendwas mit "Blablabla Authentifizierung etc.pp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ogres (9. September 2008)

hi ,die wir im selben boot sitzen,
eben nach hause gekommen und konnte mich sofort reg. bekamm auch sehr schnell die mail,das selbe bei der code reg. auch schnell mail bekommen.dachte schon heute gehts was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dann beim einloggen  "Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen " naja aber immer hin schon weiter wie gestern.
kopf hoch, das wird schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philipp14494 (9. September 2008)

Das is das selbe Problem was ich auch habe "Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen!" und so weiter...

WfA now! Waiting for Answers! ^^


----------



## Jenouscha (9. September 2008)

ogres schrieb:


> kopf hoch, das wird schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Stellt euch vor, es ist WAR und keiner kommt hin !

414 the day before yesterday!


----------



## Dralocs (9. September 2008)

sind es 3 e-mail weil hab jetzt eine zweit von war bekommen und in der heist es

Willkommen

Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.

Bitte denkt daran, dass Euer Login privat ist und vertraulich behandelt werden sollte. Euer Nickname ist der öffentliche Name, der angezeigt wird, wenn Ihr auf dem Portal eingeloggt seid.

ist das nur eine willkommens mail oder schon bestätigung vom key?glaub eher zweites.


----------



## Jenouscha (9. September 2008)

es sind 3 E-Mails wenn du nen Key von Fileplanet hast ... die Bestätigungs-E-Mail lautet wie folgt:

Willkommen, ...!

Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.

Bitte denkt daran, dass Euer Login privat ist und vertraulich behandelt werden sollte. Euer Nickname ist der öffentliche Name, der angezeigt wird, wenn Ihr auf dem Portal eingeloggt seid.

Euer Login: 
Euer Nickname: 
Eure E-Mail-Adresse: 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR

also bist du dabei ^^ ... wenn dein Patcher macht was er soll ^^


----------



## hartek (9. September 2008)

Hi,

bei der CODE Eingabe auf der War-Europe Seite, muss man User, Passwort, Email und OPEN BETA Key eingeben.
Ich hab einen unbenutzten Key von einem Freund bekommen, der keine Lust mehr auf das Game hat.

Soll ich bei User, Passwort: MEINen gewuenschten Account eingeben? Oder muss da der User bzw das Passwort des Freundes rein?



Und eine andere Frage, das Konto dass ich fuer den Mythic Patcher anlege, muss das dann GLEICH dem User, Passwort von der obigen Eingabe (CODE bei War-Europe) sein?


Bin ein bissel verwirrt...

Danke
Hartek


----------



## Zkillerbeez (9. September 2008)

mach den patcher auf, und geh unten auf konto erstellen, da musst du dein account erstellen und dann auf die bestätigunsmail warten... erst wenn dein acc aktiviert ist bringt es was deinen beta key einzugeben


----------



## bliculix (9. September 2008)

Du musst erst ein Konto besitzen wenn du deinen Beta- Code aktivieren willst.

Das geht momentan nur über den Patcher mit dem Button Konto anlegen.


Gruß an alle wartenden


----------



## Dredwing (9. September 2008)

Nein,macht er immer noch nicht -.-°


----------



## hartek (9. September 2008)

Ok, vielen Dank. Logisch, so macht es ja auch Sinn. Und wo haengt imo der Ganze Krams? bei der Konto Erstellung, deren Beantwortung, der Accounterstellung mit Code oder deren Bestaetigung - oder UEBERALL ;o) Ich les nur von ewigen Wartezeiten, mir ist aber nicht ganz klar, an welcher Stelle ich mich darauf einstellen muss.

Danke


----------



## Dannie (9. September 2008)

gruß zurück ^.^ °ghäääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääÄän......


----------



## Jenouscha (9. September 2008)

Dredwing schrieb:


> Nein,macht er immer noch nicht -.-°



same here ^^ 

aber LEVELUP bei BUFFED ! bin jetzt mit Glied !


----------



## ogres (9. September 2008)

gratz,
wie willst du skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenouscha (9. September 2008)

ogres schrieb:


> gratz,
> wie willst du skillen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 ich glaub ich nehm die Flamer-Skillung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## ogres (9. September 2008)

414 soll auch gut sein


----------



## DeadAngel (9. September 2008)

Ich hab nen Beta Key aber hab mich auf der Seite noch nicht registriert. Sehe ich das richtig das ich mich erst dann "freischalten" lassen kann, wenn die Registrierung (für die i-net seite) wieder läuft?


----------



## -NiX- (9. September 2008)

hartek schrieb:


> Ok, vielen Dank. Logisch, so macht es ja auch Sinn. Und wo haengt imo der Ganze Krams? bei der Konto Erstellung, deren Beantwortung, der Accounterstellung mit Code oder deren Bestaetigung - oder UEBERALL ;o) Ich les nur von ewigen Wartezeiten, mir ist aber nicht ganz klar, an welcher Stelle ich mich darauf einstellen muss.


Du hast es schon geahnt, die richtige Antwort ist: ÜBERALL!


----------



## Koldar0 (9. September 2008)

hab mich mal bei acc von bruder eingeloggt kann jetz wenigstens den patch ziehn


----------



## Navius (9. September 2008)

DeadAngel schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Beta Key aber hab mich auf der Seite noch nicht registriert. Sehe ich das richtig das ich mich erst dann "freischalten" lassen kann, wenn die Registrierung (für die i-net seite) wieder läuft?



http://www.war-europe.com/#/registration/


----------



## hartek (9. September 2008)

-NiX- schrieb:


> Du hast es schon geahnt, die richtige Antwort ist: ÜBERALL!




Na Super ;o)


----------



## lafina (9. September 2008)

bliculix schrieb:


> Du musst erst ein Konto besitzen wenn du deinen Beta- Code aktivieren willst.
> 
> Das geht momentan nur über den Patcher mit dem Button Konto anlegen.
> 
> ...



Super für den Tipp, hab gar nicht dran gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hat sofort geklappt


----------



## amon101x (9. September 2008)

lafina schrieb:


> Super für den Tipp, hab gar nicht dran gedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hab ich auch aber da heisst es jetzt erstmal ewig auf bestätigungsmail warten ._.


----------



## Jenouscha (9. September 2008)

sooooo nochmal zurück zum Ernst des Krieges ...

das Authentication-Problem hat nichts mit meinen Netzwerkeinstellungen zu tun ... hatte grad Besuch von nem Netzwerk-Heine (nicht ernst gemeint KV  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

der meinte nur das Netzwerk is offen und n Problem mit den IP´s (dynamic/static) gibts auch nicht ... dann werden die Patch/Login-Server wohl nur ne begrenzte Menge an Zugriffen zulassen (aber das widerspricht ja dem Sinn eines Stresstests) 

hmpf und ab da wollte er sein Feierabendbier ... grrr Barjobs sind einerseits cool, da man ne Menge Leute kennenlernt aber andererseits muss man auch was tun ^^ naja versuch es weiter weiter weiter


----------



## bliculix (9. September 2008)

hartek schrieb:


> Ok, vielen Dank. Logisch, so macht es ja auch Sinn. Und wo haengt imo der Ganze Krams? bei der Konto Erstellung, deren Beantwortung, der Accounterstellung mit Code oder deren Bestaetigung - oder UEBERALL ;o) Ich les nur von ewigen Wartezeiten, mir ist aber nicht ganz klar, an welcher Stelle ich mich darauf einstellen muss.
> 
> Danke



Ich persöhnlich warte seit gestern 16:00 Uhr.


----------



## Jenouscha (9. September 2008)

Navius schrieb:


> http://www.war-europe.com/#/registration/



und wenn das nicht funzt versuch den Account über den Patcher zu starten ... zumindest das funzt meistens


----------



## Scrill (9. September 2008)

Tja was soll ich sagen. Seit Sonntag stöbere ich die Foren durch und lese immer wieder dasselbe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hatte ja mit Problemen gerechnet, war bis jetzt ja immer so, aber das? Hier hat GOA auf ganzer Linie versagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das schlimme dazu, man erhält null Informationen!!!

Ich versuch mich nun seit Sonntag auf der WAR-Seite einzuloggen. Ohne Erfolg. Hab meinen Key regestriert (gestern gegen 17 Uhr). Nix.

Langsam hab auch ich die Schnauze voll. Eigentlich bin ich ein Geduldiger Mensch, hab ja 3 Kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber das ist alles andere als erträglich.

Und ich glaube nicht, das GOA das zum 15.09. hinbekommt. Da wird´s wieder genauso aussehen.

Für mich ist die Beta gestorben, und wohl auch der vorzeitige Einstieg.

Man sieht sich auf Seiten der Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Sollte es denn irgendwann mal funktionieren)


----------



## Jenouscha (9. September 2008)

Scrill schrieb:


> Man sieht sich auf Seiten der Ordnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so wie es aussieht ist die Ordnung stark unterbesetzt, ich glaub wir sehn uns wirklich unter der Flagge der Ordnung !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalveas (9. September 2008)

lol ich habe meinen key schon gestern registriert..

ein wenig geduld?was heißt EIN WENIG geduld..ich zähle da 26 stunden warten nicht zu!!


----------



## klekskill (9. September 2008)

die aktivierte accs habn und alle emails habn sollten sioch mal neues direktx 9 runterladen dann sollte der fehler nicht mehr kommen...


----------



## Jenouscha (9. September 2008)

Thalveas schrieb:


> lol ich habe meinen key schon gestern registriert..
> 
> ein wenig geduld?was heißt EIN WENIG geduld..ich zähle da 26 stunden warten nicht zu!!


 
ich gebs ja zu ich bin ein NERD ! ich bin am Sonntag um 9.00 aufgestanden um zu den ersten zu gehören ...
Geduld ist eine Tugend die man pflegen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja zumindest noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalveas (9. September 2008)

klekskill schrieb:


> die aktivierte accs habn und alle emails habn sollten sioch mal neues direktx 9 runterladen dann sollte der fehler nicht mehr kommen...




lol.meiner ist aktuell,ausserdem hat der nichts mit der authentifizierung zu tun!


----------



## Jenouscha (9. September 2008)

DirectX ....

wird grad ausgeführt ... bin also mal für 5 min nicht on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philipp14494 (9. September 2008)

Jo der Authentifications Fehler beim Einloggen is wirklich schlimm ich hab auch Direkt X 9 und es kommt dieser Fehler


----------



## Jenouscha (9. September 2008)

kann bestätigen das dieser Authenticaten-Error nichts mit DirectX zu tun hat ... ist wohl eher n Routing oder Serverproblem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (9. September 2008)

klekskill schrieb:


> die aktivierte accs habn und alle emails habn sollten sioch mal neues direktx 9 runterladen dann sollte der fehler nicht mehr kommen...




DAS is defintiv der Grösste schwachsinn den ich seit wochen hier gelesen hab...


----------



## Sanginius88 (9. September 2008)

Wenn ihr zu oft versucht eure Logindaten einzugeben bekommt ihr dann auch noch die Meldung "Patch fehlerhaft!"?


----------



## Jenouscha (9. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> DAS is defintiv der Grösste schwachsinn den ich seit wochen hier gelesen hab...



och geh jetzt jedem Fingerzeig nach den ich bekomme ... irgendwann muss des doch auch mal klappen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenouscha (9. September 2008)

Sanginius88 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr zu oft versucht eure Logindaten einzugeben bekommt ihr dann auch noch die Meldung "Patch fehlerhaft!"?


YUP


----------



## Dilan (9. September 2008)

Meiner sagt entweder:

Key shice, Mail shice, gesicht shice... du komms hier net rein!

oder er lacht mich einfach aus.


----------



## Dralocs (9. September 2008)

kann vieleicht mal einer posten wie die bestätigungs e-mail vom key aussieht? einer bei dem das einloggen geht?wär echt nett!


----------



## Rambo2500 (9. September 2008)

ich schätz mal das sich die jetzt auch nicht mehr darum bemühen das alle in die noch immer nicht in der beta sind da auch noch reinkommen ich denk mal wir die seit Stunden auf die aktivierung des Keys warten sollten das auch abhacken  ich habs eigendlich schon aufgegeben


----------



## Rossclan (9. September 2008)

Oh, Genau der richtige Thread für mich. Bringt zwar nichts, aber man muss ja seinen Frust irgendwo los werden.

vor langer Zeit Account erstellt:              check
Collectors Edition bestellt:                      check
Pre Order Pack bestellt:                         check
Auf Open Beta gewartet:                        check
Beta Client runtergeladen:                     check
Key registriert:                                      check
Bestätigungsemail empfangen:               negativ
Patcher gestartet:                                 negativ
keinen Bock mehr:                                 check

P.S.: Es befindet sich bereits DirectX 10 auf meinem Rechner.......


----------



## Rednoez (9. September 2008)

Mein Geduldslevel ist schon OVER 9000!!!1!1!


----------



## Jenouscha (9. September 2008)

Dralocs schrieb:


> kann vieleicht mal einer posten wie die bestätigungs e-mail vom key aussieht? einer bei dem das einloggen geht?wär echt nett!



 siehe Seite 3 oder 4 da ham wir sie hinterlegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ogres (9. September 2008)

bei mir ist login und pw eingabe möglich,
jetzt 10%mythic-patcher und dateien werden aktualiesiert...
neuste nachricht ,bevölkerungsgrenze aufgehoben...
wir sehen uns auf dem schlachtfeld,jeff"the"hickman,ausführender produzent

melde mich nochmal


----------



## ogres (9. September 2008)

33% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenouscha (9. September 2008)

ALLE REIN IN DEN PATCHER !!! KONTAKT KONTAKT KONTAKT

414 i hasse dir


----------



## ogres (9. September 2008)

55%


----------



## Jenouscha (9. September 2008)

ogres schrieb:


> 55%


50 % ich hol auf ^^


----------



## ogres (9. September 2008)

62%


----------



## ogres (9. September 2008)

71%
ok dann warte ich am eingang auf dich,können dann ja zusammen losziehn


----------



## Dralocs (9. September 2008)

bei mir geht immer noch nichts.directx hatt nichts damit zu tun oder hab 10 er.was habt ihr?


----------



## Sanginius88 (9. September 2008)

DirectX war auch nie das Problem...


----------



## ogres (9. September 2008)

100% versuche ins spiel zu kommen


----------



## Bersi23 (9. September 2008)

0% ..

Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein..


----------



## ogres (9. September 2008)

alles geklappt,sehn uns ingame


----------



## Cerrillio (9. September 2008)

Jo leider bei mir auch und warte auch schon seid 15:30 das ich mich einloggen kann ins Spiel ist schon wie WoW Sonntags mit warteliste nur schlimmer   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (9. September 2008)

hi ich hab mal kurz ne frage und wollte jetzt keinen neuen thread anfangen
ich habe keine bestätigunsmail bekommen.
kann mich jetzt auf einmal trotzdem einloggen und patchen... heißt das ich kann dann auch spielen wenns fertig gepatcht ist?


----------



## Dralocs (9. September 2008)

bei mir funktioniert gar nichts immer selbe antwort beim patcher Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein. wird schon langweilig


----------



## Scrill (9. September 2008)

Ich schätze mal die, die jetzt noch nicht zocken können, so wie ich, wart ja uch erst seit etwa 30 Std. auf die versch...... Email, werden wohl nicht mehr zur Beta kommen....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dredwing (9. September 2008)

So, wir versuchens hier nun auch schon seit Sonntag, haben zwei Mails erhalten usw.
Wollen uns einloggen und geben auch die korrekten Daten dort ein. Nach dreimaligem Eingeben erhält man bei uns jedoch den anspruchsvollen Vermerk:

'Die maximale Anzahl von Loginversuchen für diesen Patch wurde überschritten. Falls ihr Euer Passwort vergessen habt, wendet euch bitte an den Kundendienst.'

Zudem ist jetzt noch ein weiterer Vermerk aufgetaucht, wenn man in der Bestätigungsmail auf den unten angezeigten Link klickt, dass...

'Dein Account ist gesperrt, Zugang wird verwehrt. (Code 711)'

1.Hat jemand einen Kontakt, AUßER den Pressekontakt, welcher schon auf der WAR-Seite angegeben ist für Deutschland?

2.Hat schon jm. dieselbe Fehlermeldung erhalten und eventuell vielleicht auch schon einen Lösungsansatz parat?


----------



## IDkey (10. September 2008)

ob das wohl noch was wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider gibt es ja auch keine neuen Informationen von GOA dazu -.-


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (10. September 2008)

Hat noch jemand diese Probleme? Außer mir..


----------



## Rashnuk (10. September 2008)

ich warte schon 51 stunden fast auf den key und da haben solche 9-fache Glückspilze direkt nach der reg. eine E-Mail bekommen da könnt man manchmal austicken oder zbsp. der Client sagt immer den selben mist krise!


----------



## Lilo07 (10. September 2008)

Wann kann man sich auf der homepage überhaupt wieder einloggen, seit über einem tag geht da nichts mehr, ich würde jetzt auch gern wenigstens en paar tage die open beta spielen, ansonsten hat das spiel keine chance bei mir


----------



## Rashnuk (10. September 2008)

Jenouscha schrieb:


> es sind 3 E-Mails wenn du nen Key von Fileplanet hast ... die Bestätigungs-E-Mail lautet wie folgt:
> 
> Willkommen, ...!
> 
> ...



Rofl ich bin ja schon irgendwie ein Glücksbärchi hab das seid 2Tagen ..... aber der fucking Patcher kommt bei mir nicht!
Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen bitte geben sie ihren bla bla und so ein... immer das gleiche°_°


----------



## Bonedeath (10. September 2008)

ich bekomm ständig nur CD-Key ungültig .... keiner meiner beiden Beta-Accs funzen da ich bei beiden die Meldung bekomm und ich den key aber kopiere ....

naja egal ich hab noch nen 3ten acc der läuft (den gehört aber nen kumpel von mir)


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (10. September 2008)

Lilo07 schrieb:


> Wann kann man sich auf der homepage überhaupt wieder einloggen, seit über einem tag geht da nichts mehr, ich würde jetzt auch gern wenigstens en paar tage die open beta spielen, ansonsten hat das spiel keine chance bei mir


Sie meinten gestern schon, dass das im Laufe des Tages wieder gehen wird - tja gestern ist schon vorbei und bis heute hat sich da NICHTS getan.


----------



## Rashnuk (10. September 2008)

yuhu mail bekomen sie sieht so aus an alle die sie nicht kennen
 	Hallo ------------ ,

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Lizenz für die offene Beta
Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.


----------



## Hunter.Fox (10. September 2008)

http://www.mogulus.com/mydus

wieder am streamen


hexenjäger lvl 3 momentan

noch ne halbe std. ungeäfhr!!! wer lust hat

kommt


----------



## drudown77 (10. September 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ich hatte das selbe problem....
naja ich bin blond:-)

wusste nicht das man die login daten von der warhammer seite eingeben muss um ins spiel zu kommen...hatte mich auf der seite nie angemeldet...

habe immer die daten eingegeben die ich bei der beta key registrierung eingegeben hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so konnte es nicht gehn...gg...

naja wo ich das raus hatte ging es dann auch,obwohl ich mich  2 mal bei der warhammer seite anmelden musste um die email zu bekommen...

grüsse


----------



## drudown77 (10. September 2008)

achso man kann sich auf der warhammer seite auch so anmelden,im patcher auf konto gehn,dann kommt man dahin..


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (10. September 2008)

drudown77 schrieb:


> achso man kann sich auf der warhammer seite auch so anmelden,im patcher auf konto gehn,dann kommt man dahin..


Das Anmelden ist ja nicht das Problem. Nur, wenn man sich angemeldet hat, kann man sich trotzdem nicht einloggen ("Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen...").


----------



## abysdancer (10. September 2008)

Das Prob is das man nicht mal nachgucken kann ob man das PW falsch eingegeben hat ..... und nach xxx versuchen sich einzuloggen verfolgt mich das eben ob ich ned eben wirklich nen anderes pw geused hab ^^


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (10. September 2008)

Das kommt noch dazu.

Allerdings weiß ich, dass bei mir das psw zu 100% stimmt, da ich den Acc erst vor 2-3 Stunden erstellt habe und ein Psw benutzt habe, das ich bspw. auch bei meinem WoW Acc verwende - das ich also im Schlaf beherrsche.


----------



## Deathanubis (10. September 2008)

hat noch jemand einen Beta-Key? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ja könnte er den mir per PN senden, wäre sehr dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marsdawn (10. September 2008)

Naja, wenigstens bin ich nicht alleine beim warten auf die Freischaltung. 303 und 711 sind die Zahlen des Teufels!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuga89 (10. September 2008)

Khema schrieb:


> also ich hab mal an goa ne mail geschickt bezüglich dieses Problems, malsehen was passiert



kannst du mir die mail adresse von denen mal geben bitte?


----------



## Aragoxx (10. September 2008)

So, ich hab nun meinen Account auf war-europe.com bestätigt bekommen. Hat zwar ein wenig gedauert aber immrehin. Nun warte ich nur noch auf die Bestätigungsemail für meinen Beta-key.

Viel Glück euch allen noch!


Edit: Patcher patched nun auch ohne Bestätigungemail für den Beta-key!

Edit II : Nun kam auch die Email, ging sehr flott. GOA scheint zu arbeiten.


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (10. September 2008)

Aragoxx schrieb:


> So, ich hab nun meinen Account auf war-europe.com bestätigt bekommen. Hat zwar ein wenig gedauert aber immrehin. Nun warte ich nur noch auf die Bestätigungsemail für meinen Beta-key.
> 
> Viel Glück euch allen noch!
> 
> ...


Grml.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir tut sich seit Stunden nix (wo ich schon Tage überhaupt auf die Acc Erstellung warten musste).


----------



## Dau7hy (10. September 2008)

weiss leider nicht mehr meine acc daten und kann probieren was ich will, komm nicht rein... 

also neu erstellt, über eine andere email und blubb... beim aktivieren kommt 711

glaub die beta kann ich so langsam knicken ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathanubis (10. September 2008)

na dann alle die kein Bock mehr auf Beta haben, mir biite gültigen Key senden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hihi will unbedingt antesten... wow ist auf die Dauer boring 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elyssia (10. September 2008)

Dau7hy schrieb:


> weiss leider nicht mehr meine acc daten und kann probieren was ich will, komm nicht rein...
> 
> also neu erstellt, über eine andere email und blubb... beim aktivieren kommt 711
> 
> ...



Hast deinen Beta Key auf der WAR Seite schon registrieren lassen?


----------



## Dau7hy (11. September 2008)

joa aber keine email bekommen...


----------



## Darkgaara (11. September 2008)

so ich hab folgendes Problem:

Ich hab den Code bei der WAR-Seite eingeben und anbeschickt.
Dann kam nur,dass der Code gespeichert wurde und mehr nicht und eine Email bekam ich auch nicht :-(

Ist das normal so?

Oder muss jetzt noch was kommen?


Merci.


----------



## Zkillerbeez (11. September 2008)

versuch einfach immer wieder dich in den Patcher einzuloggen, so hats bei mir auch geklappt ^^ auch ohne bestätigungsmail


----------



## _Gringo_ (11. September 2008)

Hab eben noch mal probiert mich einzuloggen! Authentifizierug fehlgeschlagen!
Man, wenn man großkotzige Versprechen macht von wegen jeder mit Account und bestätigtem Key kann sich jetzt einloggen dann sollte man sie vedardammt auch halten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aoc ist ein musterhaftes Beispiel dessen was passiert wenn man es sich mit der Community verscherzt!
Dabei will ich doch War ne Chance geben aber das Spiel, oder besser gesagt Goa macht es mir nicht leicht.

Und bis nächsten Donnerstag warten will ich auch nicht. 
Naja.
Hatte mich so gefreut und dann das.

Werd ich mich wohl noch ne Zeit lang mit meinem Lieblingskillerspiel WoW auseinandersetzen und mit meinem Hexer mal ordentlich den Bundestag aufräumen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Peace, Freiheit für Tibet!


----------



## Horasto (11. September 2008)

Authentifizierug fehlgeschlagen!....Authentifizierug fehlgeschlagen!.....Authentifizierug fehlgeschlagen!....Authentifizierug fehlgeschlagen!...
Ich warte jetzt seit Vorgestern Abend ca. 6Uhr auf meine E-Mail!
Langsam würd ich doch schon gerne mal mir meinen Bright Wizzard erstellen und alles in Asche verwandeln...aber das wird wohl ausbleiben, oder?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timow (11. September 2008)

Hmm... ich habe gerade eine bestätigungsmail bekommen aber das mit der Authentifizierung kommt trotzdem...
Jemand ne Lösung? ^^


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (11. September 2008)

Horasto schrieb:


> Authentifizierug fehlgeschlagen!....Authentifizierug fehlgeschlagen!.....Authentifizierug fehlgeschlagen!....Authentifizierug fehlgeschlagen!...
> Ich warte jetzt seit Vorgestern Abend ca. 6Uhr auf meine E-Mail!
> Langsam würd ich doch schon gerne mal mir meinen Bright Wizzard erstellen und alles in Asche verwandeln...aber das wird wohl ausbleiben, oder?!
> 
> ...


/signed

Ich hab aufgegeben udn warte nun auf den Headstart. Wobei ich ja befürchte, dass sie den auch verbauen..


----------



## BigChef (11. September 2008)

Also ich hab mir nen neuen Acc gebaut und die Mail kam innerhalb von 5 min.
Bestätigungslink angeklick0rt und gut.
Dann den key eingegeben auf der HP und seitdem is Funkstille. Wenn ich nochma auf den Aktivierungslink klick0r, kommt dass mir der Zugriff verweigert wird (Code 711). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und beim Log-In kommt dann natürlich "Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und heut is schon Donnerstag, also nen "paar" Tage nach Sonntag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, wollte die Beta nutzen um zu testen ob's läuft, aber das wird wohl nun nix mehr und damit kauf ich's mir 100%ig nich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jelinwan (11. September 2008)

ich hab auch gedacht geht mal langsam aber naja gestern kam ich zwar zum patch ziehn und einloogen aber bei der server auswahl kickts mich mit der meldung application fialed


----------



## _Gringo_ (11. September 2008)

jelinwan schrieb:


> ich hab auch gedacht geht mal langsam aber naja gestern kam ich zwar zum patch ziehn und einloogen aber bei der server auswahl kickts mich mit der meldung application fialed



Wenn ich wenigstens schon so weit wäre dann wärs ja schon ein Fortschritt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, sieht wohl so aus als ob ich bis zum Release warten müsste bis es funzt. Glaube langsam da wurde sich doch in der vergabe der Beta-Keys ein bisschen übernommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow-414 (11. September 2008)

So da wir ja noch die einzigen sind bei den es nicht geht, ist wohl fakt das einige Keys von Buffed und Fileplay ungültig sind und jetzt soll mal einer das Gegenteil behaupten, ich versuche seit Sonntag mit nem Key von Fileplay in die beta zu kommen bis jetzt hab ich 11 Mails mit Code wurde nicht registriert !

Wo gibt es noch Keys ?


----------



## Dentus (11. September 2008)

Shadow-414 schrieb:


> Wo gibt es noch Keys ?


Leider nirgends mehr, denke ich


----------



## Bawagrog (11. September 2008)

Hab mal ne email hingeschrieben... vielleicht hilfts ja


----------



## Shadow-414 (11. September 2008)

Hab so eben nen 2. Key von Fileplay eingeschickt der selbe Rotz wieder, Code konnte nicht registriert werden, hab bei War Europe nen Account gemacht und mit den selben daten den key weggeballert nun glaub ichs, sämtliche Keys sind Ungültig !

Von wo habt ihr die Keys und wie fängt eurer an, bei den es nun immer noch nicht geht !


----------



## wuschel (11. September 2008)

Horasto schrieb:


> Authentifizierug fehlgeschlagen!....Authentifizierug fehlgeschlagen!.....Authentifizierug fehlgeschlagen!....Authentifizierug fehlgeschlagen!...
> Ich warte jetzt seit Vorgestern Abend ca. 6Uhr auf meine E-Mail!
> Langsam würd ich doch schon gerne mal mir meinen Bright Wizzard erstellen und alles in Asche verwandeln...aber das wird wohl ausbleiben, oder?!
> 
> ...



Auch ich hab mehrmals mich  mit verschiedenen email -adressen registriert - mehrmals key eingegeben - registrierungen bestätigt und wenn ich ins game möchte bekomm ich ebenfals die gleiche fehlermeldung. Aber es tröstet einen das man nicht alleine ist mit dem chaos game
ich werd wenn es mal geht das game über beta ansehen aber kaufen - NEIN DANKE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dentus (11. September 2008)

wuschel schrieb:


> Auch ich hab mehrmals mich  mit verschiedenen email -adressen registriert - mehrmals key eingegeben - registrierungen bestätigt und wenn ich ins game möchte bekomm ich ebenfals die gleiche fehlermeldung. Aber es tröstet einen das man nicht alleine ist mit dem chaos game
> ich werd wenn es mal geht das game über beta ansehen aber kaufen - NEIN DANKE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ne Beta ist keine Demo! Und du hast als Tester deinen Beitrag zur Beta geleistet.


----------



## Lyx (11. September 2008)

Hallo Threadersteller,

ich weiß nicht ob das Problem schon gelöst wurde, da ich nicht alles durchgelesen habe.
Aber deine Fehlermeldung, die du bekommst, deutet sehr darauf hin das du WAR über die Datei : war.exe , versucht hast zu starten.
Was allerdings nicht funktioniert.
Du musst das Spiel mit der warpatch.exe Datei starten.
Erst wenn du dich beim Patcher eingeloggt hast kannst du das Spiel ohne diese Fehlermeldung starten.


----------



## Shadow-414 (11. September 2008)

Lyx schrieb:


> Hallo Threadersteller,
> 
> ich weiß nicht ob das Problem schon gelöst wurde, da ich nicht alles durchgelesen habe.
> Aber deine Fehlermeldung, die du bekommst, deutet sehr darauf hin das du WAR über die Datei : war.exe , versucht hast zu starten.
> ...




Ich glaube so dumm wird wohl niemand hier gewesen sein, die Verknüpfung die einem auf dem Desktop geworfen wird führt automatisch zum Patcher, wenn man die War.exe so startet bleibt er beim Loading stehen und nix passiert mehr im Hintergrund is ne Meldung irgendwas mit Failed !

Failed eben wie Goa Failed !


----------



## Lyx (11. September 2008)

Hallo Shadow,

es geht nicht darum die Leute als dumm hinzustellen sondern ich versuche dem Problem sachlich auf den Grund zu gehen.
Hast du überhaupt das Spiel schon mal versucht mit war.exe zu starten?
Dann wirst du feststellen das genau diese Fehlermeldung kommt.

Was ist wenn nun jemand die Verknüpfung auf seinen Desktop untersagt hat bei der Installation oderwenn er sie ausversehen gelöscht hat?
Dann geht er in den Ordner und erstellt sich wohlmöglich eine falsche Verknüpfung basierend auf eben der war.exe Datei.
..und genau das ist falsch und wer weiß vllt ist genau das der Fall weshalb er Fehlermeldungen bekommt.


----------



## Shadow-414 (11. September 2008)

Lyx schrieb:


> Hallo Shadow,
> 
> es geht nicht darum die Leute als dumm hinzustellen sondern ich versuche dem Problem sachlich auf den Grund zu gehen.
> Hast du überhaupt das Spiel schon mal versucht mit war.exe zu starten?
> ...




Wo ist die Meldung im Beitrag ? Find den jetzt nicht wirklich !
Und ja ich hab WAR.exe gestartet.


----------



## Lyx (11. September 2008)

In der Überschrift: Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein

..und würdest du nun bitte mit deinen sinnlosen Frage und Antwort Spiel aufzuhören?
Deine unkonstruktiven Beiträge müllen nur unnötig den Thread zu so das die Hilfe die angeboten wurde mal wieder untergeht.

Bevor der Threaderstller nicht selbst eine Aussage macht ob es eventuell daran lieget kannst du dich noch so sehr versuchen hier wichtig zu machen.
Klarheit ob es nun daran liegt werden wir nur erfahren wenn er selbst Stellung dazu genommen hat.


----------



## Shadow-414 (11. September 2008)

Lyx schrieb:


> In der Überschrift: Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein
> 
> ..und würdest du nun bitte mit deinen sinnlosen Frage und Antwort Spiel aufzuhören?
> Deine unkonstruktiven Beiträge müllen nur unnötig den Thread zu so das die Hilfe die angeboten wurde mal wieder untergeht.
> ...




LOL wieder mal ein Kind aktiv hier , denk mal vorher nach was du schreibst du Spinner !
Ich frage hier ganz normal was und dann so ein bekloppter Beitrag. 
Da muss ich gleich mal nen Screen von machen.
Und In der Überschrift: Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein hat wohl nix mit der WAR.exe zu tun !
Du hast den ganzen Beitrag kein Stück begriffen, wer tut sich hier wichtig? Wir helfen uns gegenseitig !


----------



## Tukow (11. September 2008)

Also so langsam verliere ich auch meine Geduld.
Erst hab ich PW verlegt und deshalb neuen Account über eine zweite email Adresse angemeldet, Bestätigungsschreiben kamm sofort-also hab ich das auch noch mal 
bestätigt. So und dann habe ich über diese zweite Adresse meinen Code eingetippt und schon seit 36 Stunden kein Schreiben zurück bekommen. 

Aber einloggen zum Patchen und dann Zocken geht such nicht weil siehe Thema Überschrift.

War die ersten Tage eher gelassen aber nun könnte ich kochen............


----------



## Lyx (11. September 2008)

Shadow-414 schrieb:


> LOL wieder mal ein Kind aktiv hier , denk mal vorher nach was du schreibst du Spinner !
> Ich frage hier ganz normal was und dann so ein bekloppter Beitrag.
> Da muss ich gleich mal nen Screen von machen.
> Und In der Überschrift: Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein hat wohl nix mit der WAR.exe zu tun !
> Du hast den ganzen Beitrag kein Stück begriffen, wer tut sich hier wichtig? Wir helfen uns gegenseitig !



1.) Geht zwar keinem was an. Aber mit 30 bin ich kein Kind mehr.
Wie alt bist du denn wenn ich fragen darf?

2.) Geht aus dem Beitrag vom Themenstartet nicht heraus wo er sich einloggen will.
Also nehme ich an er will sich ins Spiel einloggen.
...und wenn er aufgefordert wird sich zu identifiezieren dann kommt eben nur die WAR.exe in Frage, denn die liefert vergleichbare Fehlermeldungen.

3.) In dem du hier offentsichtlich nur die verbale Auseinandersetzungen suchst hilfst du keinem weiter.

Desweiteren ist mir aufgefallen das du hier wegen Beta Key Probleme den Thread aufgesucht hast.
Jedoch wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe geht dein Beta Key garnicht.
Was also hat dein Problem mit dem Thema dieses Threads zu tun?
Sicher das nicht du derjenige bist der hier den falschen Thread für seine Probleme ausnutzt?

Ps: Bevor du nun wieder persönlich wirst und mich beleidigst hoffe ich das du vorher über deine Worte nachdenkst.


----------



## hameron (11. September 2008)

wir sind ja alle sehr angenervt ich glaube hier muss ein auge zugedrückt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zu dem authentifizierungsteil....  WoWler kennens vll dass die log-in server manchmal down waren in früheren zeiten oder auf den testrealms... genau das is hier uach der fall bzw. wird es so sein dass die server komplett überlastet sind..... ergo einfach ma ne halbe stunde NICH versuchen den patch zu laden etc. weil dann kommen andere leute auhc wieder nich rein d.h sie versuchens weiter usw.... einfach abwarten und tee trinken... am besten wäre es wenn man es gegen 5 uhr morgens versucht weil da die wenigsten computer an sind.... 

mit anderen worten man kann nix machen... hab das problem auch und ja es nervt mich auch... aber es gibt noch anderes zu tun als dauern auf die sich wiederholende fehlernachricht zu glotzen und sich darüber aufzuregen dasses nich funktioniert....

an die leute die dauernd über EA mythic und GOA schimpfen: 

glaubt ihr die wollen nich dass ihr spielt oder wie? die wollen ihr spiel auch verkaufen die machen also alles wasse können dafür!



das dazu   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Hameron  (wenn er endlich WAR zocken kann sigmarpriester xD )


----------



## Tukow (11. September 2008)

hameron schrieb:


> und zu dem authentifizierungsteil....  einfach ma ne halbe stunde NICH versuchen den patch zu laden etc. weil dann kommen andere leute auhc wieder nich rein d.h sie versuchens weiter usw.... einfach abwarten und tee trinken... am besten wäre es wenn man es gegen 5 uhr morgens versucht weil da die wenigsten computer an sind....



Na das klappt ja auch nichtmal morgens, ich bin noch nicht 1mal eingeloggt gewesen oder habe mir den Patch ziehen können.
Es ist ja nicht so das ich einmal reinkomme und einmal nicht, ich komme NIE rein.


----------



## hameron (11. September 2008)

eben genau das isses.... weil PERMANENT leute versuchen sich einzuloggen kommt auch keiner von ihnen rein


----------



## Tukow (11. September 2008)

Habe meine Situation vor ein paar Minuten über das neu erstellte Hilfeformular geschildert und bekomme kurz darauf eine email mit:

Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.

Bitte denkt daran, dass Euer Login privat ist und vertraulich behandelt werden sollte. Euer Nickname ist der öffentliche Name, der angezeigt wird, wenn Ihr auf dem Portal eingeloggt seid.


Aber es geht immer noch NICHTS^^


----------



## Tukow (11. September 2008)

hameron schrieb:


> eben genau das isses.... weil PERMANENT leute versuchen sich einzuloggen kommt auch keiner von ihnen rein




Nur seltsam das alle die ich kenne jeden Abend da rein können


----------



## Aeroxx (11. September 2008)

Ich denke hier wird wohl immer noch dieses Thema behandelt : Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein 

... das Lustige daran ist ja nu das es völlig egal ist welchen Loginnamen oder passwort  ich da in den sogenanten Patcher eintippe.... selbst wenn ich alle Felder frei lasse ..kommt : Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein 

... da frag ich mich doch ob da überhaupt eine Abfrage mit irgendwelchen Datenbanken erfolgt oder ob der Button  "OK" nur einzig und allein dazu da ist die Nachricht (Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein ) auf meinem Bildschirm zu erzeugen .

Naja hatte mir eigentlich erhofft das Spiel ein wenig antesten zu können und nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen zu müßen.


----------



## Marcur (11. September 2008)

es gibt immernoch leute die ned spielen können ? wow, und ich dacht ich wär der letzte mit dem problem :\


----------



## Tukow (11. September 2008)

Marcur schrieb:


> es gibt immernoch leute die ned spielen können ? wow, und ich dacht ich wär der letzte mit dem problem :\




Mit mir sind wir schonmal 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tukow (11. September 2008)

Gerade paar emails wegen meinem Code bekommen:

Wenn ich den Code so eintippe wie er da steht-und eindeutig in meiner Hülle steht-kommt als Ursache fürs nicht
bestätigen: Login oder PW überprüfen.

Wenn ich die O und C, D und was auch immer in Betracht ziehe und den Code sooft in allesn verschiedenen Möglichkeiten
eingebe kommt als Antwort: Key ist falsch

Mir fehlen langsam die Worte.
Ich muß nicht erwähnen das nichts zumindestmal patcht?^^


----------



## Tukow (11. September 2008)

Bekomme ein Nachrichtenfenster nach versuchter neueingabe dex Codes:

Key ist schon registriert.

Bin baff, aber es geht noch immer nichts.

Die verarschen mich doch oder? Muß hier im Haus irgendwo eine Kamera sein und in ein
paar Wochen werde ich zur Sendung "versteckte Kamera" eingeladen.


----------



## Dau7hy (11. September 2008)

habe soeben mal deinstalliert und neu installiert, dabei stellte ch fest, dass er die Art Dateien nicht nehmen konnte, wegen fehler... so war mein spiel nur 3,7gb groß... ist glaube ich nicht ganz der richtigen größe entsprechend oder?


edit: haben wohl auch andere, wie ich soeben sehe...


----------



## Tukow (11. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothikor (11. September 2008)

Bei mir gehts auch nicht, gleicher fehler wie bei euch. Autehnifierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein.

lg

Gothikor


----------



## Lilo07 (11. September 2008)

Marcur schrieb:


> es gibt immernoch leute die ned spielen können ? wow, und ich dacht ich wär der letzte mit dem problem :\


in mir findest du auch gleich noch nen neuen freund..^^

mich pisst das auch sowas von an, wenn ich morgen dann spielen kann dann nur noch für 3 tage -das ist zum kotzen!

hoffentlich klappts dann wenigstens, scheiß authentifizierung


----------



## Tukow (11. September 2008)

Antwort auf das neu eingeführte Hilfsfomular: 

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Sollten Sie innerhalb der 24 Stunden nach der Anmeldung keine Email erhalten, um Ihren Account zu aktivieren, müssen Sie sich auf der Seite neu anmelden.

Sie müssen zuerst einen Account auf unserer Homepage  [........    anlegen, bevor Sie den Beta-Key eingeben können. Um einen Account anzulegen, klicken Sie bitte auf diesen Link:

[.......

Sobald Sie die Bestätigungsmail erhalten haben und Ihr Account aktiviert wurde, können Sie Ihren Beta-Key hier registrieren:

[.................
Wenn Sie unsicher sind, ob Sie einen Account angelegt haben oder ob dieser aktiviert wurde, können Sie das auf der Warhammer Homepage überprüfen, indem Sie auf „Passwort vergessen“ klicken. Sollten Sie keinen aktiven Account haben, erscheint nach Eingabe Ihrer Email-Adresse die Meldung  „Mit dieser E-Mail-Adresse ist kein Account verbunden“.

Die entsprechende Seite finden Sie hier:

[...............

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
das Accountverwaltungs-Team von Warhammer Online



Das ist mal Kundenservice was?  Anstatt das dort ein Mitarbeiter sitzt kommen fertige email Antorten dabei raus^^


WILL ZOCKEN


----------



## Aeroxx (11. September 2008)

Den gleichen Müll hab ich auch von denen bekommen obwohl ich in zweiten Mail an die um eine qualifizierte Antwort gebeten hatte.

Also Fakt ist.... Mails werden da nicht gelesen sondern nur Standard wurst Mails rausgeschickt die einen gar nicht weiterhelfen !

Tja für mich war es das wohl mit der Beta.. und ob ich mir das Game hole muß ich mir noch stark überlegen .


----------



## AGSF-khaine (11. September 2008)

ach herrlich ich darf rein.. hat ja nur 4 tage gedauert bis letzte mail da war u. ich wirklich rein konnte ^^

GL allen die noch nich drinne sind u. das sie es auch bald schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeroxx (11. September 2008)

..tja.. was wir die nicht spielen können wohl falsch gemacht haben werden wir wohl dank der tollen Supportleistung NIE erfahren...


----------



## Tukow (12. September 2008)

Neue Antwort bekommen:

Sehr geehrte Kunde,

Vielen Dank für Ihren Hinweis auf den genannten Fehler in Warhammer Online. Starten Sie das Spiel bitte immer über die Datei „warpatch.exe“. Sollte das Problem dennoch auftreten, löschen Sie bitte das Unterverzeichnis „Cache“ im Installationsverzeichnis von Warhammer Online und in dem Unterverzeichnis "User" die Datei "userSettings.xml". Starten Sie die Datei „warpatch.exe“ anschließend neu und wählen Sie die Option “Perform Full File Check” aus. Sollte das Problem danach immer noch bestehen, schreiben Sie bitte ein neues Ticket und ergänzen in diesem Ticket, dass Sie die oben genannten Schritte schon durchgeführt haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
das Kundendienst-Team von Warhammer Online



Aber es geht trotzdem NICHT.


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (12. September 2008)

Gebt nicht auf, ich habs jetzt auch endlich geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach den Betakey regelrecht spammen. Ich hab 10 Tabs aufgemacht und ihn 10 mal quasi gleichzeitig verschickt --> hat geklappt. Ich konnte einloggen, Patch saugen und schon fleißig zocken.


----------



## Muxxi (12. September 2008)

Huhu Leute,

ich habe nun endlich einen registrierten Account, den Client, Betakey + Bestätigungsemail....

Seit Dienstag wälze ich mich durch die Foren um Schritt für Schritt weiter zu kommen. Nur jetzt hab ich folgendes Problem:

Bestätigt is der Account seit gestern Vormittag und seither habe ich versucht mich über den Patcher einzuloggen. Immer mit der Fehlermeldung "Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt eure Logindaten erneut ein". Um 18 Uhr und ein paar zerquetschte dann ein Lichtblick....eingeloggt!!!....aber nichts passiert..."Produktpatch wird gestartet" und das gleich 1 Stunde lang...ich dachte mir "hey... bist ja nun anscheinend Authentifiziert....starte einfach nochmal neu"...pustekuchen. Wieder 2 std versucht mich einzuloggen mit der selben Fehlermeldung bis es wieder klappte. Habe den Patcher dann bis heut morgen laufen lassen in der Hoffnung er würde heute nacht irgendwann mit dem patch beginnen...aber wieder Pustekuchen. Heut morgen wies der Patcher den selben Stand der Dinge auf wie gestern als ich zu Bett ging. Nämlich gar keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

mimimi an:
Mal davon ab das ich weiss das die Open-Beta nicht wirklich als Test für die Spieler dient, möchte ich mir doch blos fix einen eigenen Überblick übers Spiel verschaffen...Denn ich will nicht wieder wie bei AoC aus den Beiträgen der WoW- und WAR-Fanboys rausfiltern müssen wie das Spiel nun ist. Das geht nach hinten los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis Trials vergeben werden, wird mit Sicherheit auch wieder ne halbe Ewigkeit vergehen und Zocker im Bekanntenkreis hab ich auch net. Ich kaufe definitiv kein Spiel mehr das ich nicht testen konnte...Dem Fanboy-Krieg ist es zu verdanken das man wirklich nur dem eigenen Eindruck folgen kann. Ich vermag nicht zu unterscheiden was Fanboygelaber und was konstruktive Kritik(die es mit Sicherheit auch noch gibt) ist.
mimimi aus!

Hat wer nen Plan?


----------



## soulstrider (12. September 2008)

Hi, 

konnte jemand dieses Problem bei sich lösen ?

Oder hat es bei manchen dann einfach irgendwann geklappt und der Rest hat aufgegeben ?

Gruss
 Soul


----------



## Tukow (12. September 2008)

Es funktioniert immer noch nicht:

Guten Tag,

vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning.

Leider können wir Ihnen in diesem Fall nicht weiterhelfen. Wir bitten Sie, sich an den Händler zu wenden, bei dem Sie das Spiel erworben haben, da wir die Kundendaten des Händlers nicht einsehen können. 

Wir entschuldigen uns für jegliche Unannehmlichkeiten und bedanken uns für Ihre Geduld.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
----------------------------------------
Ihr Billing-Support für Warhammer Online


Hallo?


----------



## Tukow (12. September 2008)

Jetzt habe ich !3! vorgefertigte Antworten bekommen.


Wo bleibt da der Kundenservice? Vielleicht liest das hier ein Offizieller von diesem Kackverein und antwortet mir wenigstens hier.

Habe den Hals gestrichen voll.

Hoffe nur das ich wenigstens am Sonnstag mein Einstand haben kann und ich mein zweiten Code eintippen darf^^

Achja, möchte wenigstens schonmal patchen können.


----------



## moquai83 (18. September 2008)

also bei mir kommt das heute auch... konnte dne cd-key eingeben und wollt mich dann einloggen. Eine Mail hab ich auch schon bekommen, dass ich WAR und den Freimonat aktiviert habe. Aber die Authentifizierung schlägt immer fehl :-(

Cache find ich gar nicht imi War-Ordner und díe user-file hab ich auch gelöscht, jetzt ist das log-in-ding auf englisch und geht immer noch nicht :-(


----------



## greenandmean (18. September 2008)

Bei mir auch so, folgende Bestätigung erhalten:

Hallo XXXXX ^^,

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning
1 Monat - WAR

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR


Danach hab ich mich einzuloggen versucht. Fehlermeldung. Die Gleiche wie bei allen. Also heist es warten. Nur gut daß ich heut nich frei genommen hab. ^^

bb


----------



## Sempai02 (18. September 2008)

greenandmean schrieb:


> Danach hab ich mich einzuloggen versucht. Fehlermeldung. Die Gleiche wie bei allen. Also heist es warten. Nur gut daß ich heut nich frei genommen hab. ^^
> 
> bb



Das macht man an einem Releasetag auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. So etwas bringt meistens nur Frust, von daher nimmt man sich besser eine Woche später frei und spielt dann, wenn die gröbsten Releasefehler durch sind und sich jeder andere nach Tagen des Quälens eingeloggt hat.


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

Ich denk das wird noch bis heute Abend so sein. Die server sind einfach zu derbe überlastet -.-


----------



## Taraalsir (18. September 2008)

Ich sag nur beim Start von Herr der Ringe hat alles reibunglos geklappt. Spiel bekommen - Code eingegeben - eingeloggt.
Seltsamerweise kann man sich nicht mal mehr auf der war-seite einloggen.


----------



## LineMan (18. September 2008)

jo... bei mir geht auch nichts... und ständig nehmen die den login von der seite. mir wird imemr gesagt ich müsse eine "Lizenz auswählen", da ich mich nicht einloggen kann auf der seite von war geht das halt nicht...

also mal ehrlich, es stimmt zwar, dass man besser eine woche wartet, bevor man so ein spiel antestet, aber diese rückantworten und all der kram ist schon frech, für ein spiel, das geld kostet. ich sehe es schon kommen, dass ich mich dann endlich angemeldet habe (auf der webseite) alles gut gelaufen ist bis dahin und ich auch die 30 kostenlosen tage im userprofil freigeschaltet habe... mich aber dann 30 tage nicht einloggen kann und ich dann latzen soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie auch immer, ihr habt wenigstens antworten bekommen auf eure anfragen... ich habe 3 mails geschrieben mit der problemstellung und gar keine antwort bekommen. einloggen kann ich mich die ganze zeit nicht (also im patcher, oder spiel) und bin besitzer der collectors-edition...

wie gesagt... eigentlich schade ums geld (vorallem für die collectors-edition)... ist einfach nen schlechter start.

und wenn der registrierungsprozess und der zugang schon so verbugged ist, wie solls dann erst im spiel aussehen... wenn die auch nen halbes jahr oder länger brauchen um all die sachen zu fixen, dann wird das nix und das gleiche schicksal wie aoc wird dieses spiel heimsuchen...

@Taraalsir ja bei herr der ringe ging das doch auch, oder bei jeglichem release von guild wars... ich finde es ist nen witz!

just my 2cents


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

LineMan schrieb:


> jo... bei mir geht auch nichts... und ständig nehmen die den login von der seite. mir wird imemr gesagt ich müsse eine "Lizenz auswählen", da ich mich nicht einloggen kann auf der seite von war geht das halt nicht...
> 
> also mal ehrlich, es stimmt zwar, dass man besser eine woche wartet, bevor man so ein spiel antestet, aber diese rückantworten und all der kram ist schon frech, für ein spiel, das geld kostet. ich sehe es schon kommen, dass ich mich dann endlich angemeldet habe (auf der webseite) alles gut gelaufen ist bis dahin und ich auch die 30 kostenlosen tage im userprofil freigeschaltet habe... mich aber dann 30 tage nicht einloggen kann und ich dann latzen soll.
> 
> ...



Infos auf WAR-EUROPE lesen und gut ist!


----------



## LineMan (18. September 2008)

Callmedeir schrieb:


> Infos auf WAR-EUROPE lesen und gut ist!




und du vielleicht mal meinen post lesen und gut ist! bin besitzer der *collectors-edition* und kann mich bis heute nicht anmelden/einloggen und habe keine support-antworten vom war team bekommen, trotz mehrfacher anfragen... es geht nicht um heute, es geht um die gesamte letzte woche.

wenn man etwas nicht leisten kann, soll man es nicht verkaufen!

wenns nen bisschen ruckelt oder lagged am anfang... oder ein paar animationen noch fehlerhaft sind, nagut... aber das man gar nicht spielen kann, sich nicht anmelden kann und keine antworten bekommt vom support... ist halt nen bisserl viel für den anfang.

aber trotzdem gibts natürlich schlimmeres, reinschauen werde ich auf alle fälle mal... vielleicht überzeugt es dann ja doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## think000 (18. September 2008)

jep ich finde das auch etwas trauig
warte auch auf meine mails =(

hab mir heude sogar extra frei genommen ^^
aba naja, hoffentlich gehts dann einwandfrei am wochenende ;D


----------



## Perata (18. September 2008)

post ma deinen key dann sag ich dir obs geht xD


----------



## Crary (18. September 2008)

Hyho, Liebe Leute.
Habe genau das selber Problem.
Heute morgen das Spiel gekauft.
Instalation hat schon sau lange gedauert...aber naja.
Auf War-europe.com einen Acc angelegt, sollte mich dann auf der Seite einloggen, ging aber nicht, da das Kästchen Grau ist.
Nun gut. Code auf war.europe eingegeben und die email wenige Minuten später erhalten.
Eine Stunde später wollte ich mich im Game einloggen um zu Patchen, aber siehe da... Authentifizierung Fehgeschlagen.
Zitat von War-Europe:
"Anders als beim Headstart gibt es im Moment aber nach diesem Schritt noch eine kleine Verzögerung, bis auch die Patch- und Spielserver eure Daten akzeptieren."
später kamm dann hinzu:
"Update: Unseren Technikern ist es gelungen, die Verzögerung extrem zu verkürzen. Ihr könnt nun wenige Minuten nach Erhalt der Email auf die Server zugreifen."
Wollte mich schließlich einloggen und das Spiel ging von vorne los...
Wenns bei euch klappt schreibt das mal bitte hier rein, bin schon am verzweifeln...

Lg, Crary.


----------



## Xurmu (18. September 2008)

bin eben beim patch downloaden 90% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoffe bei mir gehts


----------



## Crary (18. September 2008)

ging das bei dir sofort?
Erzähl mal wie du vorgegangen bist! 
Will endlich zocken :'( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xurmu (18. September 2008)

öhm ja...eig schon!
anweisungen befolgt usw 
dann einfach auf war geklickt und dann startete der patcher


----------



## Crary (18. September 2008)

Mhm.. ich hab mir das ja heute geholt.
Ich muss doch den Key der hinten auf dem Handbuch drauf ist bei  "Code" eingeben...oder?
Hab aber schon ne Mail erhalten, dass ich Zugang hätte und 1 Monat kostenlos.
Aber es will einfach nicht gehen......


----------



## Crary (18. September 2008)

So..bei mir hat sich das Thema nun erledigt.
Bin nun auch beim Patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Xurmu...sag ma auf welchen Server du gehst...will auch Zerstörung gehen ;D


----------



## Ghuld0n (18. September 2008)

Crary schrieb:


> Hyho, Liebe Leute.
> Habe genau das selber Problem.
> Heute morgen das Spiel gekauft.
> Instalation hat schon sau lange gedauert...aber naja.
> ...



Mir gehts genauso warte schon seit 2 uhr mittags, dass das Einloggen/Patchen mal endlich klappt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trekfighter (18. September 2008)

tja.. gleiches Problem wie alle hier... bei mir kommt noch hinzu, dass ich ne Mail bekam, dass es Probleme beim Registrieren gab. Da steht halt, dass der Code nicht registriert werden konnte.. um zu erfahren warum "klicken sie hier".. wenn ich da draufklicke kommt abe rnur "Authentification fehlgeschlagen.. bitte überprüfe Login und Passwort"

Nur.. ich hab mir das aufgeschrieben.. und ich kenne doch meine Login Daten. Es ist zum aus der Hautfahren.. will zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit-----------------------------------------------

ES GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHT.. zumindest hat er das patchen angefangen.. lol

Zur Info: ich habe die Key Registrierung nochmal durchgeführt.. und plötzlich kam "Der key wurde registriert".. und schon konnte ich patchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avengerxd (18. September 2008)

Joa ein Freund und ich wir haben die CE's heute morgen per Post bekommen und seit heute um 17 Uhr versuche ich meinen Key zu registrieren und ständig Registierungsprobleme obwohl alles korekt angegeben ist...


----------



## Gartarus (18. September 2008)

Hab das Problem das ich mich net einloggen kann. Da kommt diese Autehntifizierungsschwachfug. E-mail mit bestätigung hab ich kann mich aber net einloggen. Firwall auch schon umgestellt. 

Ich krieg hier die Krätze >.<


----------



## Pahorn (18. September 2008)

Ok, also hier mal wie ich bis jetzt vorgehe/gegangen bin:

1. Spiel installiert
2. Account angelget
3. Code eingetippt (kukst du hier )
4. Spiel/Patcher gestartet nachdem ich die Email bekommen habe dass mein Account jetzt aktiviert ist.

Derzeit geb ich mir grade die Wahnsinnsdownloadgeschwindigkeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber zumindest lädt der Patch.
Hab schon gewaltige 47MB von 1042MB.....


----------

